

20+ millions Ubuntu users according to Canonical - reddotX
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/17/tendering-with-ubuntu/

======
chocopoche
Using ubuntu for desktop was a no brainer for me, since a long time now. Was
just easy to install and to use, and debian based so I wouldn't be lost.

I was aware of their leadership problems, like for MIR or upstart and then
decided to address them by looking for other Linux desktops.

And I've installed Fedora from USB on my new laptop, just "to see" and
realized that the main pro for Ubuntu (it works out of the box) belongs to the
previous decade. All modern Linux distrib have that now.

And fedora didn't not deliver a desktop with a big amazon icon for whatever i
know.

